# Broke in the new cooker



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wife got me a Bayou Classic 4 gallon fryer for FD, caught a mess of mullet this morning and tried it out!! Awesome to say the least! Easily maintained 350 degrees, had some fresh out the garden okra and fry cut red potatoes too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh holy HELL!!! Why did you have to show THAT!

Dude! That was a serious party foul. Only thing worse is if you had beer in the pic too. Or pics of feet. Ooops, you did...


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Looks good except for the okra


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait a dern minute!!! All that mullet but NO BACKBONE??? That's the best part of the mullet!!! And you had to go stick a foot in the pic....gezzzzz you need some re-learning son! 



hahaha looks great DD!!!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Nice looking cooker has been on the back of my mind lately*

I have been thinking about those and if they are as nice as they seem. We have caught a few mullet and it would be nice to slap them into some hot grease and down the throat. I had not seen a picture as nice as that so now I might be ruined. Mike


----------

